# Prednisone side effects: when to call doctor?



## Entchen (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi all: 

When you are on prednisone and you experience a side effect that is on the "call your doctor if you experience this side effect" list...at what point do you call the doctor?  

I have jaw pain that has been increasing in the week that I've been taking pred (just 30 mg). It feels like a headache residing about a centimetre above my gums (or below my gums, in the case of the lower jaw)-- kind of odd. Jaw pain is on the list of symptoms to call doctor if experienced. (As an aside, does anyone know why?)

I developed very mild TMJ disorder a few months ago (not pain, just my jaw cracking once or twice/day), and wonder if that might be the source of the pain instead of the prednisone -- a coincidence, in other words. 

My GI is away for a couple of weeks, although I might be able to see his colleague if there's an emergency. And, I have sworn off calling my family doctor until the new year unless there is a true emergency, because, frankly, her clinic is sick of me. Between the Crohn's testing and having to go in for results (we all know how much of that there is), infections due to Crohn's and assorted Crohn's treatment (a UTI that got really bad, for example), and the recent breast lump (sheesh)...they're sick of me. I like to maintain trust with my clinic and not look like someone who shows up to complain about every little thing. So, I'd hate to call them unless I really had to, even though I normally jump right on the "call your doctor if you're concerned" bandwagon. 

Thanks for advice!


----------



## Chris1984 (Aug 12, 2010)

i say its never to early to call, especially when you're experiencing a side effect thats on the call the doctor list. if your doc is away then i would try to see his colleague.

i had a bad reaction to pentasa and i really wish i would have called my doc sooner instead of suffering through it for 2 days. hope it works out for you.


----------



## ChefShazzy (Aug 12, 2010)

You could always call just to report that you are having this side effect, they might not see you right away, at least they would know about it and could see you if it gets worse.  Or, is there a nurse you could call to ask?  We have a number here in Winnipeg, called Health Links, which is staffed 24-7 by nurses and I call them first when I am unsure what to do.  

When do you start tapering?  You might notice the jaw pain goes away once you do.  It very well could be related to the prednisone, all sorts of lovely things seem to come out of the woodwork on that drug.  But unless itˇs like migraine headache pain, myself, I wouldnˇt go for an emergency visit.  Keep an eye on it, hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 12, 2010)

I can't find the reason as to why Prednisone would cause jaw pain, its just listed as a side effect everywhere. I did read that Prednisone is also used to help treat TMJ. I'm gonna jump on the call your doctor's office bandwagon  at least so they know that you're having this symptom. Maybe the colleague will be able to help you. My first thought was a tooth infection. Those hurt like no ones business.


----------



## Entchen (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks, all! I started tapering today, in fact, so maybe things will improve -- will keep an eye on it and make a decision about whether to call. 

GREAT to know that I can leave a message for the GI/his associate instead of having to book an appointment -- that isn't something I can really do with my family doctor. Feels like a special privilege, lol. 

Appreciate the advice.


----------



## Astra (Aug 12, 2010)

Aw hope you're ok Kelly
remember a few weeks ago, I had jaw pain too?
dentist said I was grinding my teeth, then I got neuralgia?
it's all gone now, who knows? another Crohnie thang?
how about seeing your dentist to rule out gum inflammation or a tooth abcess?
xxxx


----------



## Crohns08 (Aug 12, 2010)

Kelly said:


> Thanks, all! I started tapering today, in fact, so maybe things will improve -- will keep an eye on it and make a decision about whether to call.
> 
> GREAT to know that I can leave a message for the GI/his associate instead of having to book an appointment -- that isn't something I can really do with my family doctor. Feels like a special privilege, lol.
> 
> Appreciate the advice.


Really? I call my primary with the smaller things that I don't want to make an appointment for all the time. Strange!


----------



## Entchen (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Joan: I have a great relationship with my dentist and think that could be a great place to start - thanks for the tip. 

Toni: I wish I could just call my family doctor like that! Nice! She's lovely, but very very much a part-timer. I can either go to the walk-in on weekends (either Saturday or Sunday morning) or else wait about 8 weeks for an appointment. 

Pain is about the same today, no worse, which I consider a good start since it had been getting progressively more severe. Maybe it will just go away...


----------



## ameslouise (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi Kelly - I hope you get to talk to someone soon, just to see if it's something to be concerned about.  And hope you get some relief soon!

Keep us posted - I am curious to hear what the doc has to say.  -Amy

PS If your family doc practice is "sick of you" and all your little problems, maybe it's time to find a new family doc.  That's just absurd for a doctor's office to treat you like that!


----------



## Entchen (Aug 13, 2010)

Hey Amy: There's the rub -- my GP is wonderful. She spent 90 minutes with me at our last appointment. It's the rest of the office who show annoyance, even though my presence usually because I've been called in to hear test results.  

Thanks again!


----------



## Aura (Aug 13, 2010)

Hi Kelly
Generally, if I am thinking to myself "should I call the doc, should I call the ambulance etc" It generally means I should.  Doubt creeps in where it shouldnt. I think go with that first bit of self talk in your brain.  It thought it for a reason.  Phone your GP if you like. I like to say pretend to put on a funny voice so they dont recognise you (he he). But really they are the ones with problem not you.  You have every right to access support and advice in answering questions about symptoms that you are experiencing.  You are not crying wolf this is a reality for you.  You could always tell the people that are making you feel bad "Aren't you happy that I help keep you all employed with my regular visits" - That's a little snarky but hey it's still sort of polite:shifty-t:


----------



## Entchen (Aug 13, 2010)

I bet a little well placed snark could be very effective.

I was all prepared to take people's good advice...but the pain is gone today! Yahoo!

If it returns I will definitely call.


----------



## ameslouise (Aug 13, 2010)

I hear ya, Kelly.  My gyn's office is a nighmare, especially the phone system, but I put up with it because I love the doc!


----------

